# Twin Peaks returns to television.



## Betsy (Oct 6, 2014)

_*'We've waited long enough'*


What happened to Dale Cooper? Does Audrey Horne have kids now? With the return of the cult show, David Lynch has a chance to answer all our questions.
_
_We live in an age where every show threatens to return, like one of the corpses on The Walking Dead just lying there until it is hit by a spark and lurches up again, whether we want it to or not._


_Finally, it’s happened to Twin Peaks, the beloved ABC show that took forever to solve the murder of Laura Palmer using dancing dwarfs, creepy giants, and an FBI investigator who wasn’t afraid to investigate the darkness inside all of us. The show will return to Showtime in 2016 for a nine-episode limited engagement to celebrate the 25th anniversary of its cancellation. Original writer Mark Frost will write all the episodes and co-creator David Lynch will direct all of them. In typical Twin Peaks fashion, the announcement was made official with a _really creepy and cryptic teaser video.

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/oct/06/twin-peaks-returns-weve-waited-long-enough


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmmm, kind of mixed feelings about this, could be an absolute load of shit. That said Lynch is directing them and if nothing else it'll be good to see him back in the directors chair.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2014)

I am excited to see what they do with this.

Almost as excited as I was to read this youtube comment under the teaser video Betsy linked to:



> Vacuous moronic crap. The world is disintegrating into a catastrophic collapse of societies, and the environment. The oceans are being poisoned, and we're in the middle of a mass extinction, which by the way includes the producers, and viewers of this mindless insipid shlock, but you vacuous nincompoops feel the need to paint your nails, gossiping, plotting, and wasting your lives on this filth, and fantasies about the hunky rich guy, and the mansion on the hill. The collapse of civilization shouldn't surprise us.



Never change, youtube commenters


----------



## Betsy (Oct 6, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I am excited to see what they do with this.
> 
> Almost as excited as I was to read this youtube comment under the teaser video Betsy linked to:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I am excited to see what they do with this.
> 
> Almost as excited as I was to read this youtube comment under the teaser video Betsy linked to:
> 
> ...



If humans and all their machinations are so bloody awful, why does he care that we're all doomed?


----------



## Voley (Oct 7, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Never change, youtube commenters


Ah I love that argument. How can you possibly even be thinking about this when all these awful things are happening in the world!? How have I even got the time to post this when the NWO is taking over?! Why am I even alive?! How dare I ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 7, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I am excited to see what they do with this.
> 
> Almost as excited as I was to read this youtube comment under the teaser video Betsy linked to:
> 
> ...


----------



## Voley (Oct 7, 2014)

Meanwhile:


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 7, 2014)

Now I'm hearing that whole youtube comment in Black Lodge-style 'spoken backwards then played in reverse' speech.

And to the news of Twin Peak's return:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2014)

Lynch set free to roam? It's going to be shit like inland island. . . but more drawn out if that's even possible. Wasnt it a bit shit the first time around anyway? The second series sure was at the very least. 

Wild at heart was good.


----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Lynch set free to roam? It's going to be shit like inland island. . . but more drawn out if that's even possible. Wasnt it a bit shit the first time around anyway? The second series sure was at the very least.
> 
> Wild at heart was good.



Do not underestimate Mark Frost, whose quality TV writing is more than capable of preventing Lynch from being too self-indulgent when it comes to storyline and dialogue.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2014)

elbows said:


> Do not underestimate Mark Frost, whose quality TV writing is more than capable of preventing Lynch from being too self-indulgent when it comes to storyline and dialogue.


That is true. Didn't he do the equalizer?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow Bob Wow!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2014)

It's happening again.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 7, 2014)

This is the best news since the reprints of Grant Morrison's Zenith.

And season 2 had Wyndham Earl, fer crissakes! How awesome was that show?  And so influential.


----------



## maya (Oct 8, 2014)

- YES!     


*faints*


----------



## Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

If Frost and Lynch are both in, chances are it will be good. More than if it was just Lynch alone.

Biggest problems will probably be getting some of the cast back. Jack Nance, Frank Silva and Don S Davis are gone. Lara Flynn Boyle would probably be vetoed by a lot of the cast (and I'm not sure if she wants to return, anyway). James Marshall had his colon removed and retired from acting. Ontkean, Beymar, Warren Frost, Peggy Lipton, McGill, Piper Laurie, Russ Tamblyn and Grace Zabriskie are all around 70 and half-retired, although I'm sure most wouldn't mind acting out a few scenes, particularly as it will be a very short season. Don't know if Heather Graham and Duchovny might be "too big" to squeeze in, but I find it hard that they'd go ahead if Heather Graham was unwilling to star as Annie.

I just wonder if BOB will take the form of Ray Wise. It would be cruel to leave him outside. And I guess we'll have the second, red-headed cousin of Laura Palmer after all


----------



## Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

Now it occurred to me, James Marshall and Lara Flynn Boyle were half of the dumbass mystery club. I'm sure I could manage their absence.


----------



## maya (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope Sheryl Lee will be in it, although both her characters are dead so not sure how they'd get around that...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 9, 2014)

maya said:


> I hope Sheryl Lee will be in it, although both her characters are dead so not sure how they'd get around that...



...The Black Lodge.


----------



## maya (Oct 9, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...The Black Lodge.


Yeah I  was going to edit my post to say that, but you  beat me to it!   

EDIT: I guess what I meant was that I'd like to see her character out and about in the "real" world of Twin Peaks rather than just confined to the red-curtained room in the Lodge, but... ah, well. We'll see when the time comes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 9, 2014)

maya said:


> Yeah I  was going to edit my post to say that, but you  beat me to it!
> 
> EDIT: I guess what I meant was that I'd like to see her charater out and about in the "real" world of Twin Peaks rather than just confined to the red-curtained room in the Lodge, but... ah, well. We'll see when the time comes.



Yeah, let's hope so.

Her performance in Fire Walk With Me was just incredible.


----------



## maya (Oct 9, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, let's hope so.
> 
> Her performance in Fire Walk With Me was just incredible.


Yeah, she's such a great actress. Just watched the scene in FWWM with the agoraphobic flower guy, where she half-morphs into a possessed/Bob anger state during the conversation and storms out, so good.


----------



## elbows (Oct 12, 2014)

I find it hard to speculate about the cast without having a sense of what the main story they want to tell in the new one is. From interviews its clear they have a very specific story they want to tell and I don't know how they will blend that with keeping fans happy or how many of the original cast are really needed to tell that story in the way they plan to tell it.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2014)

screengrab from the final episode....


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Lynch set free to roam? It's going to be shit like inland island. . . but more drawn out if that's even possible. Wasnt it a bit shit the first time around anyway? The second series sure was at the very least.
> 
> Wild at heart was good.


inland empire was excellent
i think he was left smarting by foolish bad reviews and said he might never make another film
looking at this scene from the final episode it seems this 25 year update was always on the cards
he's never put a foot wrong in his entire career - nothing can go wrong with this its going to be wonderful


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2014)

ska invita said:


> inland empire was excellent
> i think he was left smarting by foolish bad reviews and said he might never make another film
> looking at this scene from the final episode it seems this 25 year update was always on the cards
> he's never put a foot wrong in his entire career - nothing can go wrong with this its going to be wonderful



I salute your blind optimism.  I really hope you're right but I'm very wary about this is going to turn out.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> I salute your blind optimism.  I really hope you're right but I'm very wary about this is going to turn out.


Seriously, Lynch has never made a turkey - it won't be the old twin peaks it will something different and wonderful

*in fact some TP episodes were a bit lame in places - the ones Lynch directed (only 6) are in a different league - he's directing them all according to IMDB - i expect it will be better than the original!


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, you're serious.  You have more faith in him than he has in himself!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Wow, you're serious.  You have more faith in him than he has in himself!


yeah iirc (big IF as im not sure now where i heard it) he really was shaken by the reviews for inland empire - i didnt realise he was so sensitive! You'd think with his rep and outsiderish tendencies he'd brush it off... no one likes bad reviews i guess. anyway i really enjoyed it


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2014)

ska invita said:


> yeah iirc (big IF as im not sure now where i heard it) he really was shaken by the reviews for inland empire - i didnt realise he was so sensitive! You'd think with his rep and outsiderish tendencies he'd brush it off... no one likes bad reviews i guess. anyway i really enjoyed it



Yeah, when you see him interviewed he clearly does care very much how his work's received.  Also if you watch the extras on the TP DVDs (I've got the Gold edition) where he's filmed talking to some of the cast, he quite obviously wants and needs to be liked by them.  Hardly the Lars von Trier-style aloof puppet-master/auteur stereotype.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2014)

yeah hes got a big soft underbelly too i think - the goofyness of his CIA boss in TP is testimony to that if nothing else

i guess there are also a lot of themes of innocence meeting the darkness in his work, and he firmly sides on the side of the innocent. nice guy basically


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 12, 2014)

Posted these in the Cassettes thread, thought I'd post them here as I'm listening to this tape right now. "The Nightingale" ....still so moving after all these years.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2014)

lyrics by DL


----------



## Mogden (Nov 24, 2014)

Twin Peaks gold DVD set on amazon black friday deals at just gone 5pm today if you have no objections to their practices.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Twin Peaks gold DVD set on amazon black friday deals at just gone 5pm today if you have no objections to their practices.


which of course we all do. fuck amazon


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2015)

Coop's back!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 6, 2015)

David Lynch not directing. It's over, it's not Twin Peaks.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 6, 2015)

FFS, what are Showtime playing at?

 and 

This'll kill it, I reckon some actors will walk now.


----------



## Silva (Apr 6, 2015)

Ugh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2015)

Kind of glad really as I wasn't looking forward to being hugely disappointed.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> David Lynch not directing. It's over, it's not Twin Peaks.


he didnt direct the majority of the old ones either but yeah, thats shit news

hes not doing it because not enough money supposedly


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

ska invita said:


>


it needs to happen now for everything to be just right - this year is 25 years later ~ all the actors are 25 years older ~ i still really want it to happen


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2015)

It's a terrible thing, nostalgia.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

its not nostalgia as i just watched twin peaks for the first time last year ~ i just want more storyline to enjoy


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a terrible thing, nostalgia.



it was originally a medical diagnosis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its not nostalgia as i just watched twin peaks for the first time last year ~ i just want more storyline to enjoy


Hmm, it's still nostalgia that has fuelled all of this


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

it was never going to be a rehash (im faithful) ~ Lynch hasnt made anything in a while now and it wouldve been a whole *new *project within the same world. Heres what a i wrote up thread:


ska invita said:


> Seriously, Lynch has never made a turkey - it won't be the old twin peaks it will something different and wonderful
> 
> *in fact some TP episodes were a bit lame in places - the ones Lynch directed (only 6) are in a different league - he's directing them all according to IMDB - i expect it will be better than the original!



it wouldve been brilliant... heres hoping the producers can find whatever silly money hes asking for


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it was never going to be a rehash (im faithful) ~ Lynch hasnt made anything in a while now and it wouldve been a whole *new *project within the same world. Heres what a i wrote up thread:
> 
> 
> it wouldve been brilliant... heres hoping the producers can find whatever silly money hes asking for


He's asking for money to make the thing the way he wants I.e for the show, not for his personal benefit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd rather he did something brand new. Doing something old for money < doing something new for art.


----------



## Silva (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, Peggy Lipton hasn't aged at all.
Did you know her daughter is Ann from Parks & Recreation?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow, Peggy Lipton hasn't aged at all.
> Did you know her daughter is Ann from Parks & Recreation?


She has aged. But backwards somehow.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2015)

The one armed man still freaks me out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow, Peggy Lipton hasn't aged at all.
> Did you know her daughter is Ann from Parks & Recreation?



And Ann's dad is Quincy Jones.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

Silva said:


>




Well that's pretty much everyone except for Coop and the cast members who are no longer with us. Not looking good.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't see Ray Wise in that video either.

Well well, I never knew that Peggy Lipton caused some dodgy political operators in charge of pension funds to implode!

edit - this one a better starting point: http://www.villagevoice.com/2009-04-29/columns/the-girlfriend-who-sparked-the-pension-scandal/2/
http://www.villagevoice.com/2009-12...lipton-affair-brings-down-another-mogul/full/

Frankly I'm utterly unsure how much Lynch really wants to direct anything these days, but without knowing more about the fallout with Showtime I can't really speculate down that avenue.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2015)

elbows said:


> Frankly I'm utterly unsure how much Lynch really wants to direct anything these days, but without knowing more about the fallout with Showtime I can't really speculate down that avenue.


he definitely had a wobble after Inland Empire but shirley he hasnt just had last minute stage fright on this? 
i am quite curious what the financial issues are here ...who wants how much and for what..... the amount of money that gets thrown at tv series these days Id expect that this wouldnt be a sticking point


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2015)

I suppose all my comment really means is that I was a bit surprised he agreed to do it in the first place, so I wasn't utterly stunned when he pulled out.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2015)

It sounds like his twitter announcement caught people off-guard and attempts are still being made to fix the situation.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/twin-peaks-david-lynch-showtime-1201469031/

There are a couple of details there about what the financial issues might have been.


----------



## Silva (Apr 9, 2015)

Twin Peaks doesn't exactly look a cheap series to produce, particularly when it's such a short number of episodes and Showtime doesn't run ads (I think). If Lynch went overboard  with the sets (Twin Peaks had the police station, the mill, the Great Northern, the Double R Diner, the Palmers/Johnsons/Packards/Hurleys home, One Eyed Jacks, Black Lodge -as cheap as it is - etc etc etc), it could easily make production a lot more expensive than anticipated, and Lynch certainly isn't going to cut corners.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2015)

He could take the Dogville approach


----------



## Silva (Apr 9, 2015)

Dogville is like the wormhole of stage cost-cutting


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2015)

Its on again!  http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/may/16/david-lynch-new-series-twin-peaks-showtime


----------



## Silva (May 16, 2015)

> which will total more than the originally announced nine hours



This makes sense. I still believe the biggest issue was that for SHO the return on investment to "get things right" would be spotty , and an extra 3 or 4 episodes would make it easier to sell the show as miniseries across the world. It would be a months' worth of episodes.


----------



## Silva (May 24, 2015)

18 (!) new episodes.  I guess this should be enough to allow Lynch to tell the story as he wants, and give Showtime a lot of mileage for their investment


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 24, 2015)

Amazing news, and Angelo Badalamenti is scoring


----------



## Silva (May 27, 2015)

And hey, the best legs in Twin Peaks are making a return.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2015)

Bah, it won't be shown on telly till 2017 according to recent comments from Mark Frost.

I've still got some concern as to whether Lynch will bail again at some point if things aren't going amazingly during production, but hopefully there are enough people involved from the original series to keep him feeling secure & good about things.


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2015)

News:

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/aug/11/twin-peaks-david-lynch-long-movie-episodes



> At Tuesday’s Showtime TCA executive session in Los Angeles, Showtime Networks president David Nevins revealed that Lynch and his Twin Peaks co-creator Mark Frost wrote one long script for the entire series, and that Lynch will in turn shoot it as one long movie, which will be edited down into individual episodes.
> 
> The series was initially supposed to run for nine episodes, but Nevins said there will likely be more once the footage is broken down. Adding to the mystery, IMDbcurrently lists 18 Twin Peaks episodes in pre-production. Shooting is slated to begin in September, according to Deadline.





> The new episodes will either premiere in 2016 or 2017. Said Nevins: “I’ll take it when it’s ready. I hope that’s sooner rather than later.”


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2017)

So, it returns to US TV on May 21st with a 2 hour episode. Then two more 1 hour episodes available on demand, then the rest rolled out on a mostly weekly schedule. Seems to be reported as being either 18 hours or 18 episodes long (not sure how those two are compatible with first episode being 2 hours long, unless thats being counted as 2 episodes or one of these reports is in error). I dont think there is a date for UK viewing yet (on Sky Atlantic I think).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2017)

Less than a fucking month to go!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2017)

How's Annie?


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 26, 2017)

ska invita said:


> inland empire was excellent
> i think he was left smarting by foolish bad reviews and said he might never make another film
> looking at this scene from the final episode it seems this 25 year update was always on the cards
> he's never put a foot wrong in his entire career - nothing can go wrong with this its going to be wonderful


Similar to what i was going to say.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 26, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> How's Annie?



I often think this when I look in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## elbows (Apr 28, 2017)

I guess I better start rewatching the originals again soon in preparation for the exciting return. The original binge TV program if ever there was one, but boy do I not miss lugging a box of video tapes around!


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 29, 2017)

I saw a clip, it must have been a trailer. It looks as though they are just having everyone continue their roles as if the last 25 years never happened. It's the most bizzare thing, all playing the same roles in spite of their obvious age and appearance!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I saw a clip, it must have been a trailer. It looks as though they are just having everyone continue their roles as if the last 25 years never happened. It's the most bizzare thing, all playing the same roles in spite of their obvious age and appearance!



Previous Lynch collaborators Laura Dern and Naomi Watts are in the new series too.


----------



## milehp (May 6, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I saw a clip, it must have been a trailer. It looks as though they are just having everyone continue their roles as if the last 25 years never happened. It's the most bizzare thing, all playing the same roles in spite of their obvious age and appearance!




Really? 
I'd be felling a bit iffy about that tbh.


----------



## elbows (May 10, 2017)

From the clips I've seen I dont think I'd draw that conclusion. People continuing their roles but nothing that tells me they are all carrying on as if 25+ years hasnt passed. Or even if there is anything along those lines to start with, I would expect it to eventually make sense in some wacky way. There were about 8 million cliff-hangers at the end of the tv series and various people who have died in real life so how continuity is handled will be interesting.


----------



## elbows (May 10, 2017)

Talking of real life deaths, Michael Parks who played Jean Renault has died  For a somewhat limited role his performance left quite an impression on me, perfectly sinister.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2017)

elbows said:


> Talking of real life deaths, Michael Parks who played Jean Renault has died  For a somewhat limited role his performance left quite an impression on me, perfectly sinister.



He's superb in Kevin Smith's Red State, which was written specifically for him.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's superb in Kevin Smith's Red State, which was written specifically for him.



Thanks for the tip - not sure I'd have recognised him as the same guy in anything else. Watched a clip of Red State and it certainly looked interesting!

Meanwhile I am getting rather excited at how few days remain till a fresh dose of Twin Peaks after all these years.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2017)

I didnt realise the first two are being shown at 2am as well as the regular uk timeslot of tuesday 9pm. So just over 13 hours left, ooh.


----------



## Who PhD (May 21, 2017)

The owls are torrenting!


----------



## Who PhD (May 22, 2017)

What the actual fuck


----------



## Yata (May 22, 2017)

on ep3 now, all the agent coopers are throwing up and i dunno what the fuck


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

Yata said:


> on ep3 now, all the agent coopers are throwing up and i dunno what the fuck


How? Only one episode has been broadcast, hasn't it?


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> How? Only one episode has been broadcast, hasn't it?



The first two episodes were broadcast as one long 2 hour episode, and then the next 2 episodes were made available on demand.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

elbows said:


> The first two episodes were broadcast as one long 2 hour episode, and then the next 2 episodes were made available on demand.


Oh right I could only see E01 on my torrents


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2017)

Can we use spoiler tags on this thread where sensible?

I always wondered what sort of freak it makes me that I usually have so little trouble working out whats going on with Twin Peaks - when the original was first broadcast I missed the first season completely and didnt have too much trouble picking up series 2 at all. I didnt find anything in the first 2 episodes of the new series terribly confusing but I did get up at 2am to watch and had the volume down quite low at times so there are a few gaps I need to revisit and I havent watched episodes 3 or 4 yet. Already seen a few mainstream media reviews making a pigs ear of it in places though lol.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh right I could only see E01 on my torrents



They might have the 2nd hour as a separate episode 2, I dunno.


----------



## little_legs (May 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Who PhD (May 22, 2017)

so much for no spoilers then


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

why did you post that, little_legs ? can you take it down please?


----------



## little_legs (May 22, 2017)

Apologies, post deleted now. I'll spoiler further posts.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2017)

So far I've found one torrent of S03E01 that's just under two hours long, so I assume that's E02 as well, but can't find 03 and 04...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2017)

Apso, apparently an understanding of "Fire Walk With Me" is key to the new series, so I may stick that on before I sit down with this.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Apso, apparently an understanding of "Fire Walk With Me" is key to the new series, so I may stick that on before I sit down with this.



Well I'm a huge Lynch fan and just watched it. Mind fucking blown. Loved it.  No spoilers, apart from saying that it's definitly more FWWM than the original tv show.


----------



## Sea Star (May 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So far I've found one torrent of S03E01 that's just under two hours long, so I assume that's E02 as well, but can't find 03 and 04...


I managed to find the lot tonight.pirate bay.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I managed to find the lot tonight.pirate bay.


Hmmmm, it was pirate bay I looked on earlier. Maybe the latter 2 hadn't made it up by that point. A job for tomorrow...


----------



## Sea Star (May 22, 2017)

elbows said:


> Can we use spoiler tags on this thread where sensible?
> 
> I always wondered what sort of freak it makes me that I usually have so little trouble working out whats going on with Twin Peaks - when the original was first broadcast I missed the first season completely and didnt have too much trouble picking up series 2 at all. I didnt find anything in the first 2 episodes of the new series terribly confusing but I did get up at 2am to watch and had the volume down quite low at times so there are a few gaps I need to revisit and I havent watched episodes 3 or 4 yet. Already seen a few mainstream media reviews making a pigs ear of it in places though lol.


I've just read the book that is supposed to be a primer for this series. Nothing particularly confusing in episode one and I'm enjoying knowing loads of the background stuff that's only in the book.


----------



## Who PhD (May 23, 2017)

The acting in this is really weird.

And the whole thing is mildly (by which I mean very) disturbing


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2017)

Well I don't know what's going on but it's all beautifully filmed and it's definitely not fallen into the trap of rehashing the original show.


----------



## Who PhD (May 23, 2017)

It's like most of the characters (the unmurdered ones) are just massively ambivalent.


----------



## Who PhD (May 23, 2017)

Spoiler: wow bob wow



is the guy in the Lodge that asks Cooper if it's the future Windham earle?


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Spoiler: wow bob wow
> 
> 
> 
> is the guy in the Lodge that asks Cooper if it's the future Windham earle?





Spoiler



No that is the one armed man, who sold shoes in the original and 'without chemicals he points'. He used to go 'hunting' with Bob but turned to the good side and at some part of that process he cut off his arm. The arm became the 'little man' but in real life the guy who played the little man (man from another place) character went all wrong in the head and accused lynch of raping lynchs daughter. So he has been replaced with a tree in the new series. The evolution of the arm.


----------



## Who PhD (May 23, 2017)

I suppose it's an obvious guess, but was that



Spoiler: new shoes!



Julee Cruise


at the end? I'm not so sure and can't be arsed to google it


----------



## Who PhD (May 23, 2017)

elbows said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No that is the one armed man, who sold shoes in the original and 'without chemicals he points'. He used to go 'hunting' with Bob but turned to the good side and at some part of that process he cut off his arm. The arm became the 'little man' but in real life the guy who played the little man (man from another place) character went all wrong in the head and accused lynch of raping lynchs daughter. So he has been replaced with a tree in the new series. The evolution of the arm.


Your Twin Peaks Fu is impressive, perhaps you shoudl get a PhD, like me?


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2017)

The following spoilers, which are more opinion than anything, relate to episodes 3 & 4 so watch out.



Spoiler



Man I sure do love episode 3, so pretty and abstract.

The stuff actually set in Twin Peaks has been the weakest bits so far I guess, though some of it is probably taking the piss out of itself. And most of my criticisms could also have been said about the original, including some dodgy acting and dialogue in places.  Mind you, Andy & Lucy's son Wally was something else!

Only thing I've been tempted to get genuinely pissed off about so far is the attitude towards women at times. I wasnt surprised that Lynch cast his 'muse' Chrysta Bell in an important role, but I hope she shows more acting ability as the series develops and I could have done without the jokes about his character sleeping with her and them perving at her curves right near the end of episode 4. Like I said Im not surprised and after all Lynch got himself a scene in the original where he kissed Shelly but at least the humour worked better in that old scene than the stuff they've done with Chrysta so far. Rant over.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I suppose it's an obvious guess, but was that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



End of which episode?

Cruise is supposed to be in the new series at some point but I havent noticed her yet and I'm pretty sure she hasnt performed a musical gig in it yet - from what I can tell the acts featured so far are all groups that were inspired by the original twin peaks and were invited to appear in the new one. Some of them dont look that comfortable performing to me and I'm not picking up anything like as much emotion in the singing, not in Cruises league. But I was rather tired when I watched all 4 episodes so far so I dunno I might be imagining it.


----------



## Sea Star (May 23, 2017)

I'm not clicking on any spoilers till I've watched 3 & 4. Hopefully that be tonight.


----------



## red & green (May 23, 2017)

I'm loving the new series apart from the awful music at the of some of the episodes


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2017)

Yeah, I love the sound design Lynch has done on the new one but nothing so far leads me to anticipate actually getting some decent new music or songs out of this series. Still a lot of time to be wrong on that.

I'm very happy to see a lynch work at a time where computer effects have come far enough to fit pretty well with his arty stuff. In stark contrast to Josie as a door knob in the original series 2


----------



## oneunder (May 24, 2017)

Loved the pitched down vocal mix in episode 1.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 24, 2017)

Lovin' it, lovin' it, lovin' it.  Ep 4 tonight.   Are more eps being released next week or are those of us who've watched 3 and 4 not going to have any new Peaks for a couple of weeks?


----------



## elbows (May 24, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Lovin' it, lovin' it, lovin' it.  Ep 4 tonight.   Are more eps being released next week or are those of us who've watched 3 and 4 not going to have any new Peaks for a couple of weeks?



Gonna have to wait till the week after next as far as I know, and I'm loving it so much that I certainly did check. In the meantime there are large chunks of episodes 1-4 that I've been very happy to watch for a 2nd time already.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2017)

I fell asleep watching ep 1 last night but I have just started a new job so I blame that


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2017)

Episodes 3 and 4 make the first one look normal lol.

Felt kinda queasy watching some of it. 

The editing of that bit in the beginning of ep.3 was fantastic.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 25, 2017)

Dunno what to make of ep 4.  Without the menace of 1 - 3, I liked it a bit less.  It's a while since I've seen series 1 and 2 in full - in fact, I've only ever watched them through in full once - but I reckon this feels nothing like TP.  It's even further away than Firewalk With Me, which I adore and have seen loads of times.  Since many TP fans didn't get on with the film, there must be loads who dislike this even more?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Dunno what to make of ep 4.  Without the menace of 1 - 3, I liked it a bit less.  It's a while since I've seen series 1 and 2 in full - in fact, I've only ever watched them through in full once - but I reckon this feels nothing like TP.  It's even further away than Firewalk With Me, which I adore and have seen loads of times.  Since many TP fans didn't get on with the film, there must be loads who dislike this even more?



This is more like a mixture of Lost Highway/Mulholland Drive/Inland Empire/Eraserhead, with a dash of Twin Peaks.

I love all of Lynch's work, so am in raptures.

If you only like the Twin Peaks series it's probably an eye-opener, lol.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Dunno what to make of ep 4.  Without the menace of 1 - 3, I liked it a bit less.  It's a while since I've seen series 1 and 2 in full - in fact, I've only ever watched them through in full once - but I reckon this feels nothing like TP.  It's even further away than Firewalk With Me, which I adore and have seen loads of times.  Since many TP fans didn't get on with the film, there must be loads who dislike this even more?



Not sure about that. Some people didnt like the film because it lacked some of the forms of warmth and humour that were on display in the series to varying degrees over its run. Episode 4 had a bit more of that stuff creeping in, so in one or two senses it felt a bit more like the series, though in other ways I quite agree this does not have the same feel, yet. The use of music is different so far, though I'm certainly not complaining about the sounds on offer so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I suppose it's an obvious guess, but was that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



it's The Chromatics, as heard on the soundtrack to Drive


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 26, 2017)

elbows said:


> Not sure about that. Some people didnt like the film because it lacked some of the forms of warmth and humour that were on display in the series to varying degrees over its run. Episode 4 had a bit more of that stuff creeping in, so in one or two senses it felt a bit more like the series, though in other ways I quite agree this does not have the same feel, yet. The use of music is different so far, though I'm certainly not complaining about the sounds on offer so far.



Firewalk With Me much closer IMO.  This has really long scenes (pretty much a no-no in TV) and lack of music/sound (which makes it feel almost unfinished IMO); also it mostly so far not being set in Twin Peaks (or anywhere with a similar vibe) and being filmed on digital video (I think?).  When that TP music kicked  in that scene with Bobby in ep4, it almost seemed like deliberate parody.   It seems like some sort of anti-TV.  I agree some bits feel Lost Highway-esque (possibly my fave Lynch work), but also some bits might feel like Inland Empire (which I hated, but should probably attempt a second viewing of).

NB Firewalk With Me had enough quirky humour in its first half.


----------



## Who PhD (May 26, 2017)

FWWM confused and disturbed me when I saw it. 

It felt a bit too weird whereas the show managed to walk the line between creepy, weird, and suburban soap opera perfectly.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 26, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> FWWM confused and disturbed me when I saw it.
> 
> It felt a bit too weird whereas the show managed to walk the line between creepy, weird, and suburban soap opera perfectly.



Fact of the matter is it's a disturbing masterpiece.   And probably not any more confusing than Lost Highway or Mulholland Drive.  One of the best soundtracks ever too.


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This has really long scenes (pretty much a no-no in TV) and lack of music/sound (which makes it feel almost unfinished IMO);



I beleive the original series slowed the pace compared to other tv shows at the time, and the new one has certainly taken that several stages further. I love this because I cant stand the pacing of most modern tv & film to the extent that I usually watch old stuff, so I am having a real treat on this front with the new twin peaks.

There is a lack of music but I disagree that there is a lack of sound - I am pretty much in awe of the sounds Lynch made for all the weird scenes. Part of me thinks we will get more music if we get more stuff set in Twin Peaks but we shall see.



> When that TP music kicked  in that scene with Bobby in ep4, it almost seemed like deliberate parody.   It seems like some sort of anti-TV.



Yes, I know what you mean. The series 'an invitation to love' that featured frequently on tv sets in the original series was taking the piss out of tv too, as was the short-lived tv series that Lynch & Twain did after Twin Peaks thats name escapes me right now.



> I agree some bits feel Lost Highway-esque (possibly my fave Lynch work), but also some bits might feel like Inland Empire (which I hated, but should probably attempt a second viewing of).



I hated Inland Empire too, to the extent that I feared Lynch might be a spent force when it came to the screen. Very happy not to have this fear anymore.



> NB Firewalk With Me had enough quirky humour in its first half.



Sure it had a humour of its own, with plenty in common with one of the forms of humour from the original series but other warmer sorts that often featured in the series were missing from the film. It didnt bother me much, I was just trying to explain why I thought some people didnt like the film. I'm sure there were other reasons too.

Looking at the production details of the original series I had forgotten how little Lynch was actually around and fully involved with many of the original episodes and thi probably explains some of the differences.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 28, 2017)

Dark as fuck. I love it. The attention to detail is incredible: the interiors, the fucked up sound design, Cooper learning to be in a physical body again, the terrifying make up on his doppelganger. Although I do agree with the comment upthread about the female FBI agent, that whole thing is a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2017)

Loving it. 
Loved Michael Cera's Brando impersonation, even though it's totally WTF, like the rest of it.
Here are a lot of the questions these last four episodes have prompted:
We Have So Many Questions About What The Hell Is Happening In Twin Peaks: The Return


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2017)

_Is _it about the bunnies?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2017)

It's not about the bunnies.


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Loving it.
> Loved Michael Cera's Brando impersonation, even though it's totally WTF, like the rest of it.
> Here are a lot of the questions these last four episodes have prompted:
> We Have So Many Questions About What The Hell Is Happening In Twin Peaks: The Return





Spoiler



I dont think there is really supposed to be much of a question left about who was behind Dougie's manufacture at this point!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 29, 2017)

Watch this with some decent headphones if at all possible. The sound design is really very good.


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Watch this with some decent headphones if at all possible. The sound design is really very good.



Someone told me it was amazing with surround sound ( eg 5.1) but I havent had a setup like that for many years now.


----------



## MrSpikey (Jun 5, 2017)

elbows said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. The series 'an invitation to love' that featured frequently on tv sets in the original series was taking the piss out of tv too, as was the short-lived tv series that Lynch & Twain did after Twin Peaks thats name escapes me right now.



On the air?


----------



## elbows (Jun 5, 2017)

MrSpikey said:


> On the air?



Yes thats the one. I think I watched it all on youtube some years back and whilst far from a classic like Twin Peaks it had a certain charm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

It was more like a comedy this week.
The scene in the police station with Doris trying to have an argument with Sheriff Truman was hilarious


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 8, 2017)

That was very funny, yes.

This new series really is great, I just wish we didn't have to wait a week between episodes...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> That was very funny, yes.
> 
> This new series really is great, I just wish we didn't have to wait a week between episodes...


I'm glad of it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 14, 2017)

Episode 6 was just the best yet.

There was so much in it. Harry Dean Stanton was magnificent, and the perfect casting and reveal of.....



Spoiler



Diane!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Episode 6 was just the best yet.
> 
> There was so much in it. Harry Dean Stanton was magnificent, and the perfect casting and reveal of.....
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, I completely didn't twig who that was.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 22, 2017)

Just watched the 1st one, I liked it much better than the original series! Has anyone already pointed out how much evil Cooper is like Bruce Campbell in the Evil Dead series?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> Just watched the 1st one, I liked it much better than the original series! Has anyone already pointed out how much evil Cooper is like Bruce Campbell in the Evil Dead series?


No, cos he isn't


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 26, 2017)

Episode 8 eh?


----------



## Santino (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty standard stuff.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2017)

Fucking hell. Beautiful, and terrifying.



Spoiler: Episode 8



The 'atom bomb' sequence was perfectly soundtracked by Penderecki's Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima, in fact the footage must have been shot and edited to fit the piece. 

Don't know what to make of the convenience store bit at all. 

At the end I was expecting the frog-bug thing to take over the young boy, who would turn out to be the young Bob in a pre-evil state. But of course that would have been too simple for Lynch wouldn't it?

Also, Nine Inch Nails


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 27, 2017)

The shock has worn off now, and I'm starting to think that was one of the best things Lynch has done.



Spoiler



GOT A LIGHT?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2017)

Full Lynch


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2017)

I didn't think things could get more disturbing than that treebollock, but that was truly nightmarish


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh, and there's no episode next week - we're going to have to wait a fortnight, but I expect it'll take that long to digest anyway


----------



## gindygoo (Jun 30, 2017)

Ok, so as my illness has flared up and proceeds to render me bed-bound - and as the haze of opiate painkillers lifts (i've got to periodically abstain to make them at all effective) lifts temporally I've found myself perusing now NowTV.

The first incarnation of twin peaks never appealed to me, admittedly I was likely a bit too young to have appreciated it (i'm mid 40's) or too busy being a teenager to have cared even if I'd have grasped it.

I'm sat drumming my fingers, while ruminating whether to hit play or not on the original series. So thought I'd dip into my newly discovered forum, and not unexpectedly fond more than the one thread on the subject at hand.

Votes please:

Should I watch the original series, or not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2017)

gindygoo said:


> Ok, so as my illness has flared up and proceeds to render me bed-bound - and as the haze of opiate painkillers lifts (i've got to periodically abstain to make them at all effective) lifts temporally I've found myself perusing now NowTV.
> 
> The first incarnation of twin peaks never appealed to me, admittedly I was likely a bit too young to have appreciated it (i'm mid 40's) or too busy being a teenager to have cared even if I'd have grasped it.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely or you won't know what the fuck is going on.
Mind you, I can't promise you'll know what's going on if you do watch the first two series.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2017)

Would people recommend this to someone who has not seen the first series?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Would people recommend this to someone who has not seen the first series?


See above post!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> See above post!


Whoops


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Would people recommend this to someone who has not seen the first series?



Watch the first series at least. Second series is patchy but contains some pretty major plot points which may affect your understanding of the new series.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2017)

Also, watch Fire Walk With Me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2017)

This tries to make some sense of episode 8:


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2017)

That Twin Peaks secret history book that Frost came out with (last year I think?) also contains a bunch of stuff that fills in some gaps in background info between the original series and the new one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 18, 2017)

Harry Dean Stanton has a wonderful singing voice. 

Still loving this, I don't want it to end ever.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 18, 2017)

elbows said:


> That Twin Peaks secret history book that Frost came out with (last year I think?) also contains a bunch of stuff that fills in some gaps in background info between the original series and the new one.


yes definitely - and arguably reduces the need to watch the original series, though i have but my memory of series two is patchy at best, and I'm not even sure i've seen every episode.

ETA - not convinced by Denise at all. Deadnaming without comment and Denise still appears to be cis man in drag after all those years. You'd have thought she'd have had HRT or something in all that time.

oh, and Candy Clark. I love Candy Clark.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 18, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fucking hell, I completely didn't twig who that was.


i yelled his name at the screen. was sooo excited :-p


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> i yelled his name at the screen. was sooo excited :-p



It was Diane I didn't twig, not Harry Dean Stanton. I'd already heard Stanton was gonna be in the cast, but then forgot about it until he appeared.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Harry Dean Stanton has a wonderful singing voice.
> 
> Still loving this, I don't want it to end ever.



Same here


----------



## cybershot (Jul 18, 2017)

Just watched latest ep, think it's gonna get pushed to Tuesdays for me now GoT is back. 

I love Lynch's own character.

Dougie's face when he climaxed!


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm sad all over again 


> Jeffries was played by English musician and actor David Bowie. Harry Goaz revealed in an interview that Bowie was scheduled to make a return appearance as Jeffries in the 2017 revival, but unfortunately passed away from cancer on January 10, 2016, before he could film his scenes.[7]


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> ETA - not convinced by Denise at all. Deadnaming without comment and Denise still appears to be cis man in drag after all those years. You'd have thought she'd have had HRT or something in all that time.



At best Lynch is awfully clumsy and naive about a whole bunch of issues. So I was kind of fearing it might be worse in this regard, with 'fix your hearts of die' being as good as it gets in terms of Lynch expressing a sentiment that could be said to involve politics and the struggles of people. Especially since both he and Frost demonstrate a taste for adding a smattering of absurd, farcical, naff humour to their tv shows. Denise was treated warmly and sympathetically in the original series, but I dont think there is any getting away from the fact it was done in part as 'quirky comedy' and that seems true of the scene in the new series too. In practice I'm not exactly sure what they might have done differently this time, given the confines imposed by David Duchovny playing the part, and the obvious limitations of the writers and director (for another example I already moaned about the misogynistic stuff).

This stuff aside, I'm still in love with the new series and am getting a lot out of some of the other comedy, the really surreal arty episodes, the story development and some of the acting. A good chunk of the roadhouse music has been the big failure of the series so far in my eyes, some of the acts have been the very opposite of the soulful stuff we saw on display from the likes of Julee Cruise (Falling) and Jimmy Scott (Sycamore Trees) in the original.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2017)

Rebekah Del RIo in the last episode was brilliant. I am enjoying the musical interludes myself - they seem to fit perfectly to me and think that they must have all been produced by Lynch and Badalamenti to get that sound.
 I wonder if Lynch got the idea of the musical section at the end of the show from The Young Ones?


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh, I love the new series. That was a tiny niggle really. Denise was a bit of an early inspiration for me back when i was really naive about the whole trans thing. Would have been best to leave alone I think, but hey, we are where we are.

Music also not engaging me, and I so love Cruise and Badalamenti.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 19, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> .
> I wonder if Lynch got the idea of the musical section at the end of the show from The Young Ones?


Wow! I had exactly the same thought yesterday - or when Buffy used to have a track being performed in its entirety, which happened occasionally.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Rebekah Del RIo in the last episode was brilliant. I am enjoying the musical interludes myself - they seem to fit perfectly to me and think that they must have all been produced by Lynch and Badalamenti to get that sound.
> I wonder if Lynch got the idea of the musical section at the end of the show from The Young Ones?



I like the idea of the musical interlude, and had no problems with Rebekah. I should probably have ranted about particular acts that left me cold on the weeks they were on.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2017)

OK I had a bit of a look back and its probably the case that I dont like Chromatics or Au Revoir Simone much and that dragged down my opinion of things, along with having my expectations set too high.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 19, 2017)

I like the music!  Think there are separate releases for the songs and instrumental stuff in September.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I love Lynch's own character.



I like what Lynch did with his eyes when he really wanted Dianes cigarette.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I'm sad all over again



Yeah. I would have loved Bowie to be in it, and I was glad when there was some of his stuff in the 'missing pieces' hour+ of deleted scenes from fire walk with me that were released a few years ago.

Compared to the original one of the things I miss most is the acting of Piper Laurie (Catherine Martell). And Don S Davis (Major Garland Briggs).


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2017)

Some thoughts on episode 11 which I shall wrap in spoiler tags just in case.



Spoiler



Oh the dead body of Ruth Davenport was so hilariously rubbish, and then not long after I had to pause the show to compose myself when David Lynch delivered the immortal line 'he's dead'. I had a lot of fun watching this episode, great in a different way each week, even when it is being a bit naff its tv gold.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2017)

Think ep 11 might be my fave yet of the new season, though hard to reason why.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 26, 2017)

I was half expecting Dougie to have a Coup recollection when eating the pie!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2017)

That was Badalamenti on the piano at the end right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was Badalamenti on the piano at the end right?


No, it was Smokey Miles


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I was half expecting Dougie to have a Coup recollection when eating the pie!


He did seem to remember something when one of the Mitcham brothers said it was 'damn good'.


----------



## cristyd (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm upset. I expected another continuation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2017)

cristyd said:


> I'm upset. I expected another continuation.


Of what?


----------



## elbows (Jul 28, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I was half expecting Dougie to have a Coup recollection when eating the pie!



So were many of the people who seem to spend a lot of time being upset on twin peaks facebook groups that the good old coop hasnt returned yet. Some of them are having a hard time with the teasing of him snapping out of it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 28, 2017)

elbows said:


> So were many of the people who seem to spend a lot of time being upset on twin peaks facebook groups that the good old coop hasnt returned yet. Some of them are having a hard time with the teasing of him snapping out of it.



I'm not really following the 'plot', just enjoying it on a scene by scene basis.  It's ages since I've seen both of the previous series - and I've only seen them once (though I've seen the film many, many times).  Lynch appears to be having a laugh, pushing the absurd to new limits and I am loving it.  I've even got the loose impression it's about Lynch himself 'rediscovering' the idea (hence that shot of him opening the door and seeing Laura Palmer), kinda 'meta', and why he's in it so much.


----------



## Yata (Jul 30, 2017)

is Candy supposed to be a resurrected Laura Palmer like Cooper? Seems out of it in a similar way


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2017)

Yata said:


> is Candy supposed to be a resurrected Laura Palmer like Cooper? Seems out of it in a similar way



I suspect not. So far I think her character is mostly supposed to be comic, and unlike Cooper she does snap out of it from time to time and communicate with others. Perhaps something more will come of it, perhaps she will have some fun interactions with Cooper.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2017)

When does this air in the UK now? has GoT took it's Monday slot? I download it, but don't want to post spoilers!


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2017)

cybershot said:


> When does this air in the UK now? has GoT took it's Monday slot? I download it, but don't want to post spoilers!



At the same sort of time as its shown in the US (which ends up being the rather absurd 3am monday morning slot in the uk!) and then 9pm on tuesday. If I remember correctly thats the same slot that the original aired on BBC 2 all those years ago.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2017)

elbows said:


> At the same sort of time as its shown in the US (which ends up being the rather absurd 3am monday morning slot in the uk!) and then 9pm on tuesday. If I remember correctly thats the same slot that the original aired on BBC 2 all those years ago.



Cool, I'll post after the more suitable UK airing time for those that arn't using torrents/sky+/etc


----------



## elbows (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow episode 14  A great demonstration of how much can still fit into an hour of tv without a hint of losing the beautiful slow pacing.


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah the greatness continues, but have now reached the point where the end is well and truly in sight and that makes me sad (only 2 more weeks because the last 2 episodes are being shown back to back?).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

That scene in the bar with Sarah Palmer and the trucker was proper WTF


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 23, 2017)

This week's episode (15) was the best yet imho.

No spoilers, but I cried twice. Once because I was happy, and once because I was sad.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 23, 2017)

I thought I saw Theon Greyjoy, but turns out it was a different actor.


----------



## Borp (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm going to miss this not being on.

Having an hour of recurring art house tv to watch every week is a good thing. Also, not something that ever really happens. Art house tv. 

The problem with arty films is that quite often you just can't be bothered with it. But with something that's on every week you're already invested so the boring wanky bits are easier to handle.

Hope they do another season.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I thought I saw Theon Greyjoy, but turns out it was a different actor.


you mean Alfie Allen.
there was that cockney fella with the glove but it seems that's the actor's only role so far - strange casting - Jake Wardle


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> there was that cockney fella with the glove but it seems that's the actor's only role so far - strange casting - Jake Wardle



I think he did a youtube video showing a range of accents some years ago so that might have helped him land the gig, though I havent actually gone looking for it to check my facts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

elbows said:


> I think he did a youtube video showing a range of accents some years ago so that might have helped him land the gig, though I havent actually gone looking for it to check my facts.


I've just looked at that - he's not that great but clearly good enough to impress Lynch. The accent he uses in Twin Peaks isn't quite convincing either.


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2017)

Borp said:


> Having an hour of recurring art house tv to watch every week is a good thing. Also, not something that ever really happens. Art house tv.
> 
> The problem with arty films is that quite often you just can't be bothered with it. But with something that's on every week you're already invested so the boring wanky bits are easier to handle.



Yeah. I guess there have been other instances of tv that we could argue about as to whether they qualify, from the prisoner and some of dennis potters work to jam and black mirror. Depends how strict we are with the criteria and the extent to which we accept the fact it looks like this kind of stuff can make it on tv on rare occasions if it is mixed with at least one other sort of program genre.

I love the particular blend that both the old twin peaks and the new have achieved, although they are a bit different on that front. It seems Frost is very good for Lynch when it comes to getting the mix right, although apparently episode 8 (nuclear bomb etc) was too much for some casual viewers and lost them. Well, goodbye to them, who cares


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> That scene in the bar with Sarah Palmer and the trucker was proper WTF



Indeed. Its turned out to be almost impossible for the new series to disappoint me on any front (apart from my music moans), I was so relieved when it turned out to be excellent. But I still get a little nervous when they hint at or reveal stuff that may end up radically altering some of the dynamics of characters in the original two series, when rewatching those at some future point. Not that enough has been revealed in this case to draw firm conclusions. Im sure I will go on about this again if anything actually ends up fitting this concern by the end. If I jump the gun a little I might say I didnt have a problem with Bob & co having a bigger backstory and I love the developments related to the character previously known as the giant, but when Laura and Sarah are seemingly given whole new levels of significance beyond the family tragedy of the original, well, I hope they take care.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

There aren't any boring wanky bits in Twin Peaks, mind. It's all fascinating to watch, hypnotic even. And it totally breaks the rules about pacing, as it's all over the place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

Episode 8 was one of the most incredible things I've ever seen on telly


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you mean Alfie Allen.
> there was that cockney fella with the glove but it seems that's the actor's only role so far - strange casting - Jake Wardle



Well, yeah, Alfie Allen.  Wasn't the Cockney fella, t'was the guy in the woods with the girl.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 23, 2017)

Borp said:


> The problem with arty films is that quite often you just can't be bothered with it. But with something that's on every week you're already invested so the boring wanky bits are easier to handle.



However good TP is, I still prefer his films.  Most of his stuff you need to see a few times to properly get it - do-able with a film, not with a TV show, unless you have way more spare time than I do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Well, yeah, Alfie Allen.  Wasn't the Cockney fella, t'was the guy in the woods with the girl.


ratty features innit


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 23, 2017)

elbows said:


> Laura and Sarah are seemingly given whole new levels of significance beyond the family tragedy of the original, well, I hope they take care.



Yeah, definitely.  Twin Peaks: Firewalk With Me (the Twin Peaks I have watched the most) is such a disturbing film that you don't want to ruin it with too much explanation - and leave much of it open to personal interpretation.  I like the idea that Bob is just some evil spirit from the woods.  I don't need any more than that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2017)

elbows said:


> Ah the greatness continues, but have now reached the point where the end is well and truly in sight and that makes me sad (only 2 more weeks because the last 2 episodes are being shown back to back?).



Same here. It makes me deeply, peacefully happy settling down to watch each week's episode, in a way almost nothing else at the moment does.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 28, 2017)

This weeks episode!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 28, 2017)

Spoiler



I _*am*_ the F.B.I.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 28, 2017)

Loved it again, fantasic episode, last one next week (double episode! )


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 28, 2017)

The best thing there has ever been on tv


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

wow, a lot of plot in this week's episode.
had to skip through Eddie Vedder mind.


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2017)

Bad bad bad binoculars!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 31, 2017)

Wait was that not the last one then?

Thank fuck for that if so. Would have been an epic headfuck of an ending.


----------



## elbows (Sep 1, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wait was that not the last one then?
> 
> Thank fuck for that if so. Would have been an epic headfuck of an ending.



It will be hard for them to have as headfuck an ending as the one to the original series 2, but maybe they will try.

But anyway yes, there are two episodes left, but they are showing them both back-to-back so this coming week is the finale.


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2017)

Well the double final starts at 1am so I guess it would be rude of me not to stay up and watch it later  Such a strong run of episodes leading up to this has left me giddy with expectation.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, that was both amazing and yet confusing, but i think that's it now? Surely there won't be anymore!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2017)

My mind is still blown 24 hours later. I don't know what to think, except that the entire series was magnificent.

What it was all about is another matter..


----------



## Borp (Sep 5, 2017)

So that was that. 
Hated the first half of this series, loved the second half. The sexual politics is extremely dodgy throughout. There are basically no significant female characters with agency. The exception might be janey-e. But her agency seems to be very materialistic. She's basically happy when Dougie brings her money and he has a better body.

As far as explanations go. Not that it necessarily needs any. Best just left how it is. But. 
Either a multiple universe, or all of twin peaks so far took place in the dream of Richard the fbi agent who wakes up in the motel, or there are various dreams of various characters.

There were moments in this series that were utterly brilliant.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2017)

That actually came pretty close to what I thought would happen. 

I hope Lynch leaves it at that. Particularly with Miguel Ferrer's death, his scenes with Lynch were just wonderful throughout.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2017)

Borp said:


> As far as explanations go. Not that it necessarily needs any. Best just left how it is. But.
> Either a multiple universe, or all of twin peaks so far took place in the dream of Richard the fbi agent who wakes up in the motel, or there are various dreams of various characters.



Yeah I'm happy without thorough explanations (plus its crazy to expect many with Lynch anyway). Probably not just a dream of Richard though, with him waking near the end, because very quietly, just before 'Carrie Page' screams at the end, Sarah can be heard calling Laura's name (audio likely copied from near start of original series pilot).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2017)

Watched the final two last night.  I enjoyed them and the ending felt satisfying, even if I don't fully grasp it.  Could do with re-watching the whole thing (and series 1 and 2), but sadly not so feasible with TV shows as films.  Which is why I much prefer Lynch in shorter format.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2017)

Borp said:


> Hated the first half of this series, loved the second half. The sexual politics is extremely dodgy throughout. There are basically no significant female characters with agency. The exception might be janey-e. But her agency seems to be very materialistic. She's basically happy when Dougie brings her money and he has a better body.



I've ranted about a few different sorts of dodgyness on those fronts before, but I must admit I'm still a newbie at specifically analysing this stuff on the basis of agency - if I've got the idea of agency right then Twin Peaks is not the easiest one to look at on this front because agency is a mess with many characters in general, not just the female ones. Its especially frustrating because there are a bunch of female characters that could have a hell of lot of more agency under only slightly different circumstances, especially in this new series, eg Diane. Audrey had bags of potential after the original 2 series but whatever the hell that was that happened with her in this series didnt, err, tick the right boxes although it was still interesting to watch.

But like I said, I'm easily confused with the agency stuff and twin peaks, probably because of the way the plot is so clear on some levels but then does bonkers things I cant fully nail on others, especially with this series. This series also demonstrated another factor that affects agency of all genders - ruthless in both its disposal of characters to make a nice scene or as a plot devices, and the merciless non-acknowledgement of their existence in the new series if they served no function. It's easy to spot some characters from the original that served important plot functions but may as well have never existed once they had served their purpose - eg Windom Earle. Relatively few shits were given about Maddys death at the best of times, beyond the powerful mood and revelation of that episode, and nobody ever talks about saving her this time around. Chet Desmond doesnt get a slippery multi-dimensional time teapot to live on in. Annie got a mention because the missing diary pages were in this seasons plot, but nothing beyond the minimum required.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 6, 2017)

I know it's sort of missing the point but if you take Twin Peaks literally the only characters that really have any agency are the non-human ones - hoomans are just pawns.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2017)

elbows said:


> I've ranted about a few different sorts of dodgyness on those fronts before, but I must admit I'm still a newbie at specifically analysing this stuff on the basis of agency



I agree with you, but you shouldn't feel obliged to have such a defence of the show.  Not saying characters aren't Lynch's strong point, but in this series of this show most of them were either deliberately or lazily unexplained, as if explaining too much would detract from the show's mystery.  The male characters aren't really any better written or given more depth than the female characters.  Anyway, Lynch is the kind of guy who could get a show to pass the Bechdel test by having a random scene of two women talking about gardening tools if he really wanted to..


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I agree with you, but you shouldn't feel obliged to have such a defence of the show.  Not saying characters aren't Lynch's strong point, but in this series of this show most of them were either deliberately or lazily unexplained, as if explaining too much would detract from the show's mystery.  The male characters aren't really any better written or given more depth than the female characters.  Anyway, Lynch is the kind of guy who could get a show to pass the Bechdel test by having a random scene of two women talking about gardening tools if he really wanted to..



Well when it comes to the writing I suppose we should lay blame at Mark Frosts door too. Indeed before the new series began I got that Secret History book of his to see what angles were emphasised, and though it was quite an interesting read and it kept my attention, it didnt feel like a terribly well written book full of deep characters. But I've not read any of his stuff before and I'm obviously still a large fan of both the original and new twin peaks, so I guess I will have a chance to judge his writing again when that final book comes out (next month?)

As for feeling obliged to have a defence of the show, I didnt think I was defending it, I was just trying to wrap my head round aspects of it with mixed success. 

I suppose I should be grateful we got through  the series without any overt adverts for TM being rammed into our heads.

I must admit I enjoyed woodsmen head-crushing antics so much I was kinda hoping Freddie with his green glove would get in on the head-crunching action rather than just punching with it but hey ho.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2017)

I quite liked the 'Cooper, the one and only' line by Diane in episode 17.

Did anyone else think of David Icke when Steven mentioned turquoise in his rhinoceros-laden pre-suicide scene in a sightly earlier episode?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2017)

That stuff with the glove was just a bit too silly for me, though sometimes it's hard to judge what reaction Lynch is going for.

Out of all the Twin Peaks stuff, I love Firewalk With Me as a standalone thing and for its lack of lore, that it can just be interpreted as a simpler story of possession (with surreal elements).  Been ages since I saw series 1 and 2, so I'm totally confused with what the evil/supernatural element of the show is meant to be... Spirits?  Aliens?  Something else?  A mix of stuff?  I didn't really like some of the effects in the new series either...


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> That stuff with the glove was just a bit too silly for me, though sometimes it's hard to judge what reaction Lynch is going for.
> 
> Out of all the Twin Peaks stuff, I love Firewalk With Me as a standalone thing and for its lack of lore, that it can just be interpreted as a simpler story of possession (with surreal elements).  Been ages since I saw series 1 and 2, so I'm totally confused with what the evil/supernatural element of the show is meant to be... Spirits?  Aliens?  Something else?  A mix of stuff?  I didn't really like some of the effects in the new series either...



Lynch and Frost together have certainly demonstrated more than the occasional taste for silly, absurd and slapstick in their tv shows, so I suppose I was already fairly well prepared to run with the green glove stuff without minding the level of silliness reached. Perhaps they decided they needed that sort of supernatural silly because Bob as an orb was also silly in a way.

The supernatural element wasnt that well explained in the original show, though its always been a mix of a few things, especially as I suspect the ideas evolved a fair amount during the original run. If I'm remembering right aliens are only touched on by brief references to project blue book, and almost all the talk is of 'forces', spirits, including inhabiting, parasitic ones, a 'presence' in the woods thats been there for as long as anyone in Twin Peaks can remember, lodges, dreams and visions. 

Thats one thing the Secret History book is good for. Without spoiling it, it goes way more into depth regarding many of those things and some that barely got a look in on tv, including in this last series. Only a couple of characters prior history is really very much expanded in the book from what we've ever seen on the screen, but for those few that are expanded its certainly in the supernatural direction. A lot of this doesnt seem to end up being directly pertinent to the 3rd series but some small areas of unsteady ground are solidified by it in ways which I enjoy.  The woodsmen, log lady and carl rodd (fat trout trailer part) gain some depth and links to other things for sure.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2017)

The one thing I wont miss now that it is over was random people on twin peaks facebook groups etc who were really upset they didnt get 'the real cooper' for ages. To that and some other complaints I say be careful what you wish for, because I think they were after a nostalgia fix and the familiar in too large a dose, and the new series could have been a really awkward disaster if it had tried to tread that ground too thoroughly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2017)

elbows said:


> The one thing I wont miss now that it is over was random people on twin peaks facebook groups etc who were really upset they didnt get 'the real cooper' for ages. To that and some other complaints I say be careful what you wish for, because I think they were after a nostalgia fix and the familiar in too large a dose, and the new series could have been a really awkward disaster if it had tried to tread that ground too thoroughly.



When 'original Cooper' did finally show up, it was a bit jarring. He'd spent twenty five years trapped in, effectively, hell then been through all sorts of further grief to get back to the real world, and yet there he was grinning and popping out catchphrases like nothing had happened. The portrayal of 'Richard' in the final episode felt like a much more realistic version of what might be left of Cooper. I can see why people are thinking the whole happy ending bit at the Sheriff's station was a dream, particularly with how Cooper was portrayed in those scenes.

For me I felt like the overlaid image of Cooper's face represented him looking back and seeing the destruction of Bob and Evil Cooper as irrelevant, a hollow victory in the context of the (quite possibly hopeless) fight against Judy, or evil itself. When Cooper says 'this is all a dream' he's not telling the audience that what they're seeing never happened. I think it's him realising that everything humans do, the importance they attach to little things and fleeting experiences, is all meaningless to the elemental forces that ultimately control our fate. Cooper could have stayed in Twin Peaks and lived happily ever after with people who loved him, but he chose to confront Judy instead. He's spent too long away from human lives to step back into one. He can't see the little things any more, the coffee and cherry pie, so he has to leave again and try to complete his quest.

But soon I'll probably think something completely different. If you want to find hope in that ending you can, if you want to see hopelessness you can find that too. But that's what Twin Peaks has always done, by juxtaposing dark inscrutable forces with domestic trivialities. The hope is not in the story itself, it's in all those little details of people living their lives while the story sweeps past them, dragging them in forever or just briefly touching them and moving on to somewhere else. All those characters whose stories were never resolved are all still out there somewhere, doing normal human stuff, as baffled as we are about what the fuck happened to them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2017)

And Norma and Big Ed got just about the most unambiguous happy ending possible in Lynch's world. Ed's face when Norma touches his shoulder, just beautiful. With all the weird shit that goes on it's easy to forget how good Lynch is with simple human emotion.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 9, 2017)

Bought both soundtrack albums this morning.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 27, 2017)

Had a break without a TV for a bit so have been catching up, just done episode 14... honestly this might be the best TV series ever made. I wasn't even mad on the originals.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 27, 2017)

pretty much every scene of these last two episodes have been jaw dropping in some way or other.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 27, 2017)

I mean I was pretty stoned too.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 28, 2017)

Haven't read the thread as just started to watch. Completed season 1 yesterday. Have 5 days to watch on Now TV before S2 goes from there.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 28, 2017)

That Eddie Vedder scene with Audrey is heartbreaking and I'm not quite sure why.

I'm sure Lynch does though.

What an amazing programme, like others I wished it never ended. 

Still love the old series though, and Fire Walk With Me is awesome despite what the critics say. Can't wait till the dvd so I can start all again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2017)

Can't agree about Eddie Vedder - he should never ever be allowed to sing ever


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 28, 2017)

But he was, and it was great, so get over it


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> But he was, and it was great, so get over it


His voice is like fingernails on a blackboard to me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I mean I was pretty stoned too.



I watched it under the influence of nothing stronger than wine, and felt exactly the same.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2017)

Someone on a twin peaks facebook group discovered that its 430 kilometres (as the crow flies) from the trinity nuclear test site obelisk to Odessa!

I was also amused by some of the google quick facts about Odessa:



> Downtown, Jack Ben Rabbit is an 8-foot-tall statue of a jackrabbit. Another 37 Jamboree Jackrabbits dot the city.





> To the southwest, meteorite fragments are on display at the Odessa Meteor Crater


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

It is a source on ongoing amusement to me that Lynch and his 'I don't explain my art' thang fell foul off people thinking Jeffries was in a kettle 



> I sculpted that part of the machine that has that tea kettle spout thing,” David Lynch tells Pitchfork, “but I wish I’d just made it straight, because everybody thinks it’s a tea kettle. *It’s just a machine.*”



David Lynch on Bowie and the Music that Inspired the New “Twin Peaks” | Pitchfork

Especially when Kyle Maclachlan makes tweets like this one


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2017)

Well I'm about half way through the new book. Much like the last one, it would be a massive stretch to call it a novel, it's very short, and it isn't exactly the finest writing I've ever read. But it does fill in quite a lot of gaps so is interesting, although I must admit that I really don't like how Frost has filled in some of the gaps, some of it doesn't ring true, and other bits are a great indication of why Lynch is often right not to give people all the answers.


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2017)

Finished it even quicker than I expected - poor value!

In the end it filled in even more gaps than I suggested before, and there was some stuff I liked in the 2nd half of the book including one thing that made me laugh out loud that I won't spoil right now. But also one or two more things that had a continuity problem with what we saw in the 3rd series.


----------



## magneze (Nov 6, 2017)

Episode 8 is pretty special. Incredible.


----------



## elbows (Nov 15, 2017)

lol I never realised the complete original recording of 'invitation to love' is on youtube.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 21, 2018)

Has anyone rewatched the 3rd series? I think it may be time.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Has anyone rewatched the 3rd series? I think it may be time.



I keep meaning to but I've ended up watching episodes such as 1,2 and 8 too many times since they were first shown, I need to be more disciplined and do the whole lot again even though there are a few other episodes that I might not enjoy very much. Most of it still seems so vivid in my mind as if it were only yesterday it was on, and there was so much time to absorb everything the first time round due to the pace of it that I dont know if I'll spot anything new to dwell on.


----------



## Reno (Sep 22, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Has anyone rewatched the 3rd series? I think it may be time.


I’m planning to watch it again soon. I’ve promised myself to rewatch season 2 first, but the second half of season 2 is a slog. Rewatched season 1 at the same time as when I first watched season 3. Twin Peaks 3 isn’t just my favourite season of a TV show ever, as far as I’m concerned it’s the crowning achievement of 21st century culture. Nothing has so continuously surprised, delighted and freaked me out in the last couple of decades.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)

Maybe that VR headset I wasted loads of money on a long time ago wont turn out to be a complete waste after all...



Or maybe it will only be available for a platform I havent got, or who knows. In any case certain parts of the world of Twin Peaks in VR are something I have previously dreamt of since that dreamy nightmare world is ripe for such experiences and I reckon could be good even at this very limited and gimmicky stage of VR.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 4, 2019)

Got a copy of the event series from Cex, which isn't unlike the Black Lodge. It's decked out in red, annoying music plays , and you wait 25 years for someone barely able to speak clearly to help you. On the plus side you don't get harassed by a bollock on a tree, nor sent through a plug socket.

I've only watched the first 5 eps. But this is the most bonkers thing I've ever seen and it's glorious. The only issue so far is so little is _in _Twin Peaks itself.

Sad that the original sheriff isn't in it. Not sure what happened there.
Hope Coop regains his memory. Can't second guess anything.
Loved seeing Denise again.
Didn't like the smoking guy in the club threatening to rape that girl who asked for a light, that seemed utterly random and horrific.

I love the original TP, some of it was genuinely disturbing (Maddie's death, the Owls are hooting, Bob in general), funny and moving. 

I love the ham acting; the deliberately shit performances are magnificent. That's not a perjorative; this is clearly deliberate. 

I keep expecting Dougie/Coop to say "new shoes"

I realise this discussion is several years old.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh, I wish I could watchit with new eyes. Yes the most amazing television show that's ever been.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 4, 2019)

I picked up the original series too as that's super cheap also. I was going to rewatch the whole thing in sequence but honestly it might have killed me. I just had to watch the new series anyway.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 7, 2019)

This is either genius or madness


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 7, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> This is either genius or madness



Have you seen episode 8?


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 7, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Have you seen episode 8?


Just watched it while having my lunch.

Even a Naked Lunch would have been less bizarre.

I'd be lying if I said I understood what just happened, but Bob was in that episode. I take it he was the "gotta light?" guy who looked like Tom Waits. 
Was the young couple meant to be Laura's parents?

That was faintly disturbing


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Just watched it while having my lunch.
> 
> Even a Naked Lunch would have been less bizarre.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I understood what just happened, but Bob was in that episode. I take it he was the "gotta light?" guy who looked like Tom Waits.



No. He was one of the 'woodsmen' who are all over this series, in the present as well as the past. Shadowy figures such as the one whose own head floats off after the school principal ends up in jail. And coming to bad Coop/Bobs aid when he is shot.There is a bit of background on them in one of Frosts books that he wrote to go with the new series. These books are interesting for twin peaks nerds, but they are not amazing books on their own, and are probably not 100% consistent with everything Lynch does in the series.

I suppose what I got out of episode 8 was that the volume had been turned up on the 'various worlds/dimensions collide' theme that always lurked within twin peaks. What started in the original as connections between the 'real world' and the evil that men do, local folklore, the forces in the woods, the black lodge, Bob, the giant, and dreams, has expanded further, with some backstory. Now we have a demon/alien/mother? that threw up Bob and other spawn. Whether this being was created by the nuclear explosion or was simply energised by it or responding to it is unclear. And then we have the giant character and the woman observing all these evils and responding with a Laura orb to counter the Bob orb. And we have the woodsmen who represent a new evil manifestation that serves the same agenda as the other devil vomit products getting in on the action.

I suppose the woodsmen arent quite brand new to the world of Twin Peaks - there is already a somewhat similar character in the background of the convenience store 'intercourse between two worlds' scene in fire walk with me, and the log ladies husband perished in a fire in the backstory (expanded by Frost in one of the books to the extent that its easy to imagine lots of burnt to death woodsmen lingering as a force).



> Was the young couple meant to be Laura's parents?



Well its Lynch, so dont expect unambiguous answers to this. Maybe at least one thing happens later in the series that gives another clue about this possibility, so I dont want to say more now. It certainly seems reasonable to think that the makers of the show were inviting the audience to jump to this conclusion.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2019)

Please do continue to describe your viewing experience, its fun to hear of someone seeing it for the firt time and there is plenty more to come yet you lucky person!


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Sad that the original sheriff isn't in it. Not sure what happened there.



He is retired from acting. I believe there were early signs that he was going to come out of retirement and be in it (if I remember properly, he was looking online for a jacket like the one he wore in the original series) but then something stopped that happening. Perhaps his health isnt what it was, or one of his loved ones wasnt well, dont know, anything on this front was kept private back when I was actively looking for info.

The little 'man from another place' was replaced by that crazy tree (the evolution of the arm!) because he fell out with Lynch big time and made all manner of wild and terrible accusations about him. I seem to remember hearing that he ranted a load of anti-semitic shit too. Luckily they still had the one armed man to do much of the black lodge stuff.

I think that new series would have been quite different if Don S Davis (Garland Briggs) and Frank Silva (Bob) were still alive to be in it. And Catherine E Coulson (Log Lady) was too near to death during early filming to travel to the location, so they shot her bits in a hurry somewhere else, and not long after she passed away.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 8, 2019)

The log lady's final scenes brought a tear to my eye.

In fact thinking back, I cried like a baby at a point later in the show which I won't spoil.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 8, 2019)

elbows said:


> Please do continue to describe your viewing experience, its fun to hear of someone seeing it for the firt time and there is plenty more to come yet you lucky person!



Sure.

Though. It is. Mindblown.

Episodes of shows like episode 8 are a hard sell for me because I crave understanding. Plus stuff that's disturbing in that way, more so than if it was blood and guts for instance, freak me out. The original had moments like that (the Owls are Hooting and the murder of Maddie Palmer) but were tempered with humour and pathos. The insertion of weird horror into this suburban soap opera narrative was one of many elements. It may even have been one of the weakest. Relatively speaking.

This series is clearly one of the most groundbreaking tv series I have ever seen (though I'm no expert by any means, I barely watch tv).

There are moments where it feels like stream of conscious skits are inserted...just because. Dr Jacobi spray painting shovels, Andy and Lucy talking about buying chairs online. Sheriff Truman's wife is amazing. She is so over the top. Harry Dean Stanton (who was in Fire Walk With Me but I cannot remember that at all other than it being beyond weird) seeing souls go to heaven. The three detectives who just keep laughing at stuff. The way Kyle MacClachlan blinks when playing Dougie/Cooper. Fuck you Albert.

But i cannot pretend to understand episode 8 at all. I seem to recall reading somewhere that Leland first encountered/got possessed by Bob on a family holiday as a young man. Out in the woods somewhere. I haven't seen the original in years. I watched it at the time it first came out and was the best TV show ever made. That opinion has tempered somewhat for personal taste reasons. Not that such a comment really has any meaning.

It simply...is. But as far as these 'event' type reboot/revisit shows go. This is by far the best I've seen. It isn't hacnkeyed or made to cash in. It doesnt' feel forced or contrived. It'salmost as if the characters, actors even, haven't moved forward in time. Yet this is set against a modern backdrop - the sheriff Skyping the doctor, or Jacobi's 'infowars' broadcast/infomercial.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2019)

Well I thrive on the weird/dark/surreal bits, so I'm the opposite in that respect.

However even I will concede that the balance of all these things was better in the first 2 series. I think this was because the weird stuff was not well developed in the minds of the creators when the original first started. And Lynch was busy with other things at certain pints, there were other directors, the show was open-ended in terms of how long it would run. And the town of Twin Peaks itself, and the various characters, were very strong in the original.

Its possible that Mark Frosts role in the original, with his experience of writing tv shows for a broad audience, really helped the balance back then. With this third series he was involved in the writing before production began, but the actual production was all about Lynch, and in many ways its an 18 hour Lynch movie.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 8, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well I thrive on the weird/dark/surreal bits, so I'm the opposite in that respect.
> 
> However even I will concede that the balance of all these things was better in the first 2 series. I think this was because the weird stuff was not well developed in the minds of the creators when the original first started. And Lynch was busy with other things at certain pints, there were other directors, the show was open-ended in terms of how long it would run. And the town of Twin Peaks itself, and the various characters, were very strong in the original.
> 
> Its possible that Mark Frosts role in the original, with his experience of writing tv shows for a broad audience, really helped the balance back then. With this third series he was involved in the writing before production began, but the actual production was all about Lynch, and in many ways its an 18 hour Lynch movie.


I do, but to a point. If it's too uncomfortable I don't like it. I've never liked intense psychological horror either.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 8, 2019)

If you crave understanding you are watching the wrong show 

I will be trying to understand this in another 25 years, and that is why I love it!


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 8, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> If you crave understanding you are watching the wrong show
> 
> I will be trying to understand this in another 25 years, and that is why I love it!


THat's just the conventional tv viewing part of me. I half expect Cooper to return and have a kungfu smackdown with Bob. Of course that won't happen. I'm not even convinced Coop will recover!

Noooooooooo!

Fuck you Albert


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 8, 2019)

Best show on telly, ever.

It's like a Pacific Northwest version of Emmerdale Farm, but less creepy. 

Need to rewatch series 3 soon.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 11, 2019)

Just watched episode with Gordon's dream and Andy goes to meet the Fireman!

I thought Sarah Palmer was dead? Obviously not, but I'm sure that happened in the original.

What the fuck is wrong with her face! It's an interdimensional portal! Did that happen in FireWalk With Me? I forgot David Bowie played Philip jeffries; that was a very weird scene. In a very weird movie.

Who is the freaky no eyes woman?

Frank Silva is credited as playing Bob, is he a relative of the original actor?

Is Audrey Horne hallucinating her entire life? Is it an out of body experience from the explosion?

Love the angry FBI guy Gordon calls.


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2019)

Sarah Palmer did not die in the original. Her face etc are what I was referring to previously when I said there may be clues about whether she was the young lady in episode 8 who ended up with a bonus bedtime snack.

I dont think there was anything in Fire Walk With Me that gave such hints about Sarah. This major plot angle in the new series is revisionist history really, and sadly does take something away from the original Palmer family story, the tragedy of Laura etc. Gives us new things to think about though!

I was so very happy when the Fireman chose Andy to receive info and do his work. And that the Fireman has a name other than ??? or the giant.

Frank Silva was the original Bob actor who died in 1995. They are crediting him because they use that still image of him, and archive footage flashback scenes (I forget what there actually is in the way of the latter though).

Lynch wanted Bowie to be in it but he was too ill (not that they were told this at the time) and also someone apparently got to Bowie about the quality of the accent he used in Fire Walk with Me, so he requested that an actor with authentic accent overdub his stuff.

I wont respond to your other questions because of spoiler risk.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 12, 2019)

sarah was always psychic in some form.

Apparently the more relevant material from Fire Walk With Me is in the deleted scenes, which i have never seen. I've only seen the movie once, I didn't really think it was as good as the show at the time, plus they didn't get Lara Flynn Boyle on board.

Bit weird to have replaced David Bowie with a giant teapot though, and I note we haven't seen anything regarding the machine from episode 1, nor the weird entity that killed the two watching (or not!) it


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> sarah was always psychic in some form.



True, but it seems to have gone well beyond that now!



> Apparently the more relevant material from Fire Walk With Me is in the deleted scenes, which i have never seen. I've only seen the movie once, I didn't really think it was as good as the show at the time, plus they didn't get Lara Flynn Boyle on board.



I quite enjoyed the deleted scenes, and there is some relevant stuff but in the grand scheme of things it wont help much, so I wouldnt worry about it, they are not absolutely essential viewing.



> Bit weird to have replaced David Bowie with a giant teapot though, and I note we haven't seen anything regarding the machine from episode 1, nor the weird entity that killed the two watching (or not!) it



The entity that appeared in the box and killed those two is the same thing that threw up the Bob orb etc in episode 8. And probably the same thing evil Coop had drawn on the playing card he showed to Darya before killing her. It might also be the thing that was banging loudly while Cooper was helped by no-eyed woman, went through the plug socket and took Dougies place in an early episode. I think it was called 'experiment' in the credits, but some people probably call it Mother for reasons including the line the 'American Girl' character that appears after no-eyes has gone into space, in the aforementioned scene, spoke "You'd better hurry, my mother's coming." Did you notice that this 'American Girl' character was played by the same actress who played Ronette Pulaski in the original?

Teapot comparisons are funny - Lynch hates to comment on the detail and meaning of his work, but he felt the need to publicly state that it wasnt supposed to be a kettle or teapot. Kyle Maclachlan was up for it though


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2019)

This was american girl, in case my last post was confusing.







Some other relevant imagery:


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2019)

As you can see, there may be some small differences between box killer thing and bob vomit thing, so a lot of my 'definitive answers' are actually just my opinions, most of which were formed when originally watching.

And I just stuck the owl in there due to all the 'the owls are not what they seem' stuff in the first 2 series, and interesting mouth shape similarity.

I may as well chuck in that if we take the Mother out of BOMB we get BOB.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 12, 2019)

Coopers back!

Two fucking episodes of this madness left! Dancy Audrey Dance!

That piece of music is what this series has been missing.

I have no fucking clue what's going on, though I did enjoy the Tarantino esque suburban shootout with the insurance guy trying to park.

Diane is a strange smoke filled Black Lodge robot. Or something.

Being raped by Bob was a bit disturbing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 12, 2019)

I cried with joy when he said "I am the F.B.I."


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 13, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> I cried with joy when he said "I am the F.B.I."


I hope he comes back and settles down with jenny and sonny jim and they live happily ever after. 

Of course i suspect that isn't going to hapen


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 13, 2019)

One more episode to go!

Super Punch Man is the best character I've seen on TV for some time.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 13, 2019)

Er...


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, I didnt like the last episode. I didnt mind the unanswered questions etc, but the bland, humourless version of Cooper was not what I wanted, and reminded me of bits of Lynchs later film career that didnt excite me in the ways his earlier stuff did.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 13, 2019)

What.
Actually.
Happened?

I must confess, I was completely lost.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2019)

I doubt I can explain it as well as I think I can explain other stuff, but I will have a quick go anyway. I might cover a little bit of stuff that was in the episode before the last one.

Once evil cooper doppelganger was dead and blob bob dealt with, the timeline had apparently been fucked with.

Since Cooper came out of the black lodge the wrong way (due to Dougie/evil Coopers plan), he had to go back in (via boiler room) and then come back out the right way.

Information given to Cooper by the Fireman at the start of the series (430, Richard and Linda) related to how Cooper & Diane would find the portal to yet another reality, and who they would be in this strange new world. Their terribly awkward sex scene may have been a sex magic ritual. No idea why Diane saw herself, or buggered off.

We had seen Cooper interfering in the past, with Laura being whisked away in the woods, instead of meeting her fate in the train car at the hands of her father/Bob. It seems she ended up as 'Carrie Page' in Odessa instead. So Cooper (Richard!?!) went to Odessa to get her, with an aim of reuniting her with her mother.

Since we had seen enough of Sarah to be suspicious that she was some kind of manifestation of Experiment/Mother/Judy, we might assume that there was supposed to be more to this final destination than a simple mother-daughter reunion. Especially as it looks like evil Cooper might previously have found what he was looking for if he had been transported to Sarahs house instead of the sheriffs office (the fireman fucked with his destination).

Fun fact: The woman who actually answered the door at what should have been Lauras parents house, is the woman that owns that house in real life!

Anyway, although her being there and there seemingly being no history of the Palmers ever having lived there, and the subsequent confusion, we do eventually see 'Carrie Page/Laura' hear her mothers voice calling her, at which point the usual chilling scream erupts, the lights of the house go out, and then??? I suppose its possible that they are still trapped in a sort of loop, and that Cooper and Laura have ended up in the black lodge again. Or, knowing Lynch, we are just supposed to see what theories our own minds come up with.

I bet you are glad I cleared that up for you lol.

I mentioned the Mark Frost books before. The one from after the series paints a picture where the timelines really were fucked with, with Laura never having died but rather 'gone missing', Leyland having committed suicide a year later through grief, residents of Twin Peaks not remembering those events, Cooper etc with any clarity, etc.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> One more episode to go!
> 
> Super Punch Man is the best character I've seen on TV for some time.



Lynch/Lynchs team found the guy that played him via a youtube video of the bloke demonstrating various accents!

I suspect that this gloriously over the top character/plot device piss take, and the prior boxing career of Dougies boss, and one of Sarahs tv viewing choices, might have had something to do with this series being made for Showtime, who have a strong association with boxing.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2019)

One of my favourite moments. Video thumbnail is gory hence the spoiler tags.


Spoiler


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 13, 2019)

It seems that to 'get' this season one had to remember lots of obscure details...numbers, sounds and names. All of which are just there for reference points. I'm not sure that makes for good storytelling.

I think overall this was on one hand very impressive TV, but on the other weak storytelling. The little character vignettes were entertaining, but ultimately meaningless. We never learned what became of Steven, Becky, Audrey, Billy (I don't think I paid attention to who he was). THe resolutions that did happen were satisfying: Dougie (or perhaps that was Cooper), Ed and Norma. 

The rest of it was - for me - a bit too oblique. I'm perfectly happy to accept that speaks more about me than David Lynch. I just prefer the original, the supernatural was mixed with the everyday and the weird was both disturbing and yet endearing. There were lots of good things here, but, as with all these event series/reboots, _it's just not the same._ Maybe that's the curse of nostalgia. I applaud Lynch for trying something different and taking the storey further/deeper, but I think some semblance of a conventional narrative is required. I thought the last episode was the weakest of the lot and a poor ending especially compared to the previous episodes. I also would have liked Cooper to return earlier, maybe that's missing the point, but _it's Twin Peaks!_


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, I already made some vaguely similar observations some days back, but I was being extra vague in places then because you hadnt seen the whole thing at that point.

Some of the storytelling weaknesses were probably down to it being made as if it were one long film, and then chopped up later. I think the first two series did have some conventional 'previously on twin peaks' stuff to help viewers keep up, but maybe I'm misremembering that.

Certainly I think part of the fun of the first 2 series was that it became a mass phenomenon for a good while (until the killer of Laura was revealed and the series lost its way a bit until the dramatic original finale) and all sorts of people who wouldnt often watch weird shit ended up watching it. This new series was mostly a cult thing from the start, the viewing figures were not great. Although tv & audience patterns are so different now anyway, and since after its original run twin peaks became one of the original 'box set marathon session' shows, I think its expected that nerds will view certain episodes more than once. I know I certainly did.

There wasnt much left by the end that left me wanting another series. I suppose I wouldnt say no to a final film if they had enough ideas, and I suppose I would have liked to see more of 'Red' from the new series (played by Balthazar Getty). Bu it was clear from this series that there was plenty from the original that they didnt want to revisit, so there is probably even less left for them now. I was quite pleased that they toyed with peoples nostalgia and playfully delivered on just a few occasions, including not giving people much of the original Cooper. I didnt like what they did with Audrey, but I wasnt that surprised. They demonstrated that they could start to introduce new characters in the town of twin peaks if they wanted to, but there was always that feeling that such things were not going anywhere, since there was no open-ended season or subsequent season planned.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, maybe this would have made a better movie, though they would have had to cut out an awful lot.

I would have liked to see more of Audrey, what was that about? Why show that scene where she suddenly looks in the mirror? I don't get that at all.

So many things that went nowhere. For me that's a little frustrating. I guess my sensitivities and expectations are just not able to process what Lynch was trying to accomplish. There are moments of brilliance and menace. I think it's what they call _experimental.
_
 I don't think I'd want to see more. Leave the show for what it was. Who knows what history would have made of an original season 3 and beyond. But for me part of it's appeal is in what we had and what it was, including the downbeat ending.

To be fair, I don't know how else you could have done this season. Anything else would probably have tainted the whole thing with mediocrity. But while I like the original and, in time, will revisit, I wouldn't rewatch Fire Walk With Me for the same reason I doubt I'll rewatch this.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 13, 2019)

I think Audrey was in a coma, or psychiatric hospital or something after the events of the 2nd series and was imagining the night out at the bar. My take on it anyway.


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2020)

Another series 3 cast member has died, Clark Middleton.









						Twin Peaks and Blacklist actor Clark Middleton dies at 63
					

The star of the hit TV shows and films including Sin City and Birdman died after contracting West Nile virus




					www.theguardian.com


----------

